# NGD: Neko Guitars Ouroborus 7



## juwanfidle09 (Dec 9, 2014)

Build thread
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...roborus-7-progress-pics-headless-content.html

Specs:
26.5 Scale
7 String
Basswood body
5 Neck Screw Holes for increased sustain
5A grade Quilted Maple Tops - gloss top
24 Jumbo Silver Nickel Frets
48mm Nut Width
21mm 1st Fret
23mm 12th Fret
16" Radius 
Maple fretboard + ABS binding
5 Piece Canadian Walnut / South American Rosewood
Black Electronic covers
Hipshot 7-string headless bridge and headpiece 
1 volume knob

Pros: Compared to all my guitars, it's the best in tone, playability and feel. Easy access to the high frets and fretboard is not too flat or round (which is perfect to my playing). The weight is so damn light, maybe around 5-6lbs. When unplugged it's still loud acoustically, not sure about this but i think that's because of the tight fit of the neck pocket. Hipshot hardwares is sht! Stays well in tune after hours of playing. The pickups are from a korean company which i'm not familiar with. I believe these are SD clones, they sound nice.

Cons: There issues with the aesthetics though, a couple of off-the-line paint on the binding, slightly misaligned side dots and uneven sanding on the "headstock". 

Verdict: 9/10 - For $1.5k (hardware, electronics, shipping, assembly and setup included), it's all good enough for me! I don't really care much about the minor aesthetic issues. Did I say that the kit (body and neck) is $750? 

pics:


----------



## Dommak89 (Dec 9, 2014)

I was wondering when somebody would post a Neko NGD. Congrats. Looks nice. Hope it plays as nice as it looks.


----------



## sonofabias (Dec 9, 2014)

You picked that up yesterday , I wondered who might . I've been checking Neko for the last few days since discovering them . What a great project/ idea to get a custom 7 one can complete and build . I'd like to check out the hydra .


juwanfidle09 said:


> Build thread
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...roborus-7-progress-pics-headless-content.html
> 
> Specs:
> ...


----------



## juwanfidle09 (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm just gonna leave this here. Hope you check it out guys!


----------



## gigawhat (Dec 28, 2014)

Nice playing, the guitar looks and sounds beautiful! I might have to hit Neko up.


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 28, 2014)

Great playing and nice guitar for the money!


----------



## rapterr15 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thing looks awesome. I had never even heard of these until this thread. How's the playability? And, are stainless steel frets available as an option?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 29, 2014)

great looking axe...

...nice playing too.


----------



## hesiek (Dec 29, 2014)

Dude.. MORE PICS! I LOVE IT <3


----------



## juwanfidle09 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Glad you liked it! 

rapterr15 - I love it man! Doesn't feel like a 7-stringer at all and damn light too! Not sure about the stainless steel frets too, I think it will be available for the following batches. 

hesiek - Once I get to borrow my friend's cam!


----------



## noUser01 (Dec 29, 2014)

So much yes. Love the look and the specs! Congratulations man, happy NGD!


----------



## juwanfidle09 (Jan 29, 2015)

New playthrough! Hope you guys like it! 



Mp3 is also available for download here
https://soundcloud.com/darkcrayolai...dence-i-sacred-unison-playthrough-audio-track


----------



## MrEzzyE (Jan 29, 2015)

These headless axes look so eighties to me! Good but somehow nostalgic. Congrats!


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Jan 29, 2015)

So how does the Hipshot bridge feel? That's what Carvin/Kiesel is using on the new Vader model. In particular, how does the high E feel? The saddle sits lower than the edge of the bridge system. Do you notice it at all? How comfortable is it?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 29, 2015)

Happy NGD and awesome chops!


----------



## juwanfidle09 (Jan 29, 2015)

IChuckFinleyI said:


> So how does the Hipshot bridge feel? That's what Carvin/Kiesel is using on the new Vader model. In particular, how does the high E feel? The saddle sits lower than the edge of the bridge system. Do you notice it at all? How comfortable is it?



It's great and easy to use! I had a little bit of adjustment in palm-muting since I have a tendency to add more pressure when I get excited. But I believe this is more of a personal habit in playing.


----------



## juwanfidle09 (Feb 23, 2015)

Another video and this is for you Periphery fans out there! Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 23, 2015)

awesome looking guitar! Congrats!
sick playing, too!


----------



## Daken1134 (Feb 23, 2015)

dude thats nuts, ive been throwin around this or maybe a carvin vader


----------



## JLesher6505 (Feb 23, 2015)

The blue and the maple board look great together. Killer


----------



## Axayacatl (Feb 23, 2015)

Filipinos: an Asian-looking people with odd sounding 300 year old Spanish names who rarely actually speak Spanish but more often than not kick fukcing ass at whatever it is they're doing.

Racial stereotype: confirmed.  Shame on you! 

Awesome playing and very cool guitar! 

Carvin now sell direct to the Phillipines so 7-8 weeks build time. Say 3 weeks customs and shipping, hmmm.. let's say I'll give you 12 weeks time for a kick ass Carvin Vader video. If not, negative rep time.


----------



## Braden717 (Feb 23, 2015)

Dolan Duck profile picture and you absolutely shred. I'm a fan. That guitar came out quite nice. As said before the blue and maple look great.


----------



## juwanfidle09 (Feb 24, 2015)

Axayacatl said:


> *Filipinos: an Asian-looking people with odd sounding 300 year old Spanish names who rarely actually speak Spanish but more often than not kick fukcing ass at whatever it is they're doing.*
> 
> Racial stereotype: confirmed.  Shame on you!
> 
> ...



hahahahahaha! *added to my list of racial insults and stereotyping*


----------



## Yianni54 (Feb 24, 2015)

Badass axe!!!


----------



## juwanfidle09 (May 5, 2015)

New playthrough vid! Any Backstreet Boys fan here?


----------



## Geysd (May 7, 2015)

Ooohhh HNGD! Blue is always nice  Really like the Inlays!
And the light modern shape looks super amazing!


----------



## patdavidmusic (May 8, 2015)

killer colour that looks amazing grats!


----------



## Hachetjoel (May 8, 2015)

never heard of these before but that looks killer, it must feel great having such an ergonomical guitar!


----------



## lunaris (May 15, 2015)

That bridge is so chunky; love it.


----------



## morbidus (May 15, 2015)

I love the blue quilt wit the maple board. Looks really good!


----------



## juwanfidle09 (Dec 18, 2015)

It's been ages since I posted updates here. Here's a short audio clip of the guitar in action. The pickups are upgraded to Suhr 7-Hot humbuckers (coil split mode). Hope you enjoy! 

https://soundcloud.com/fideldejesus/metal-mix-practice-clip


----------



## sonofabias (Dec 27, 2015)

juwanfidle09 said:


> It's been ages since I posted updates here. Here's a short audio clip of the guitar in action. The pickups are upgraded to Suhr 7-Hot humbuckers (coil split mode). Hope you enjoy!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/fideldejesus/metal-mix-practice-clip



 I really liked the Ouroborus when I saw it last year , I'd hoped Neko would have another run since moving the manufacturing to China but so far they say there are no planes for that to happen any time soon . I thought the recent 6 string run was not a very attractive guitar , now I've heard about quality control issues with them .


----------



## Ben.Last (Feb 6, 2016)

sonofabias said:


> I really liked the Ouroborus when I saw it last year , I'd hoped Neko would have another run since moving the manufacturing to China but so far they say there are no planes for that to happen any time soon . I thought the recent 6 string run was not a very attractive guitar , now I've heard about quality control issues with them .



The QC issues seem to be with the hardware, and they're starting to give the option for Hipshot now, so that's a good sign. We'll see.


----------



## juwanfidle09 (Mar 8, 2016)

Pardon the necrobump. Used the Ouroborus here (all humbucker mode)


----------



## juwanfidle09 (Apr 6, 2016)

New live performance vid! Hope you enjoy!


----------



## HaloHat (Apr 8, 2016)

Sent them an email a week ago. Never heard back. No longer interested.

Glad your happy with your guitar, looks good


----------

